# Loss of Appetite



## imported_GoatHunter (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Lamancha wether, named Munch, who is 7 or 8 years old. I feed all of the goats good eastern Oregon orchard grass hay every evening and they have free access to pasture grass and water all day. Every evening, all of the goats are ready for their ration of hay, but Munch hasn't eaten any for the last three nights. He seems normal, except he isn't eating hay. He acts like he's not hungry: puts his nose in the hay and then just ignores it while his buddies proceed to wolf it down. 

I've gone in and felt him all over and he doesn't complain or have any spots that cause him to flinch. He stands up and moves around. I've seen him drink water and tonight I offered him some kelp meal, which he nibbled on a little bit and then just went and layed down. 

I don't know what to think. He doesn't appear to be losing weight and he doesn't seem to be in pain or unhappy. I suppose he could be eating his fill during the day, but the other goats eat all day and they still want their grass hay flake in the evening. 

What else can I check to be sure he's okay?

Thanks.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

If he is chewing a cud and has good rumen sounds its probably just that hes filling up on pasture. Our goats will leave hay in the feeder for weeks if they have green pasture. If he doesn't have a cud and or there are no rumen sounds then it could be more serious.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

It's possible he has a dental problem, sometimes they will eat a little, realize it hurts and quit, but if he isn't losing weight I wouldn't worry too much.

However, at his age, the second he starts dropping weight he should have a visit to the vet for a checkup.


----------



## imported_GoatHunter (Apr 29, 2009)

Munch doesn't seem to be chewing his cud. We haven't seen him chewing when we've checked on him and he certainly isn't chewing as much as the other goats. I made an appointment with the vet and we'll see what they say. Thanks for the tips.

--MATT


----------



## SarahJean (Apr 30, 2009)

I would say give him some baking soda... he may have a stomach ache and the baking soda will help.


----------



## imported_GoatHunter (Apr 29, 2009)

Munch did not regain his appetite this week and became less and less active each day. I took him to the vet yesterday and they determined that he was suffering from a UC blockage. They did their best to remove the blockage, but were unable to improve his condition. I spent some time with him and then had the vet put him down. 

Munch joined our herd only a few months ago at age 7 or 8. He was wethered while still a bottle baby and was fed grain throughout his adult life. I've been careful not to do those things with the rest of my herd and hopefully we won't have to go through this again.

Thanks for your suggestions here. I appreciate the help.

--MATT


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear he didn't make it. It's good you were able to find out what the cause of his problem was and that you were there for him and did your best for him.


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Matt, sorry to here you had to have your goat put down.
Nate


----------

